# Wo ist der Haken???



## alterknochen (20. Oktober 2009)

http://http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/218240/cat/45

Für 1500? Und das Ding schaut echt gut aus! Meint Ihr das passt, bei 1,76m?

Gruss

chris


----------



## Cuberia (20. Oktober 2009)

Da ist der Haken 
  Die Webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden. 

   Mögliche Vorgehensweise: 
    Diagnose von Verbindungsproblemen  

     Weitere Informationen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (20. Oktober 2009)

Link anschauen hilft 

Das Forum hat ein 2. http davor gemacht.

Korrekter Link:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/218240/cat/45


----------



## TheRacer (20. Oktober 2009)

Der Artikelstandort ist halt Niederlande.
Ob das jetzt erin Haken ist, oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Ich wäre halt nur bei einem privaten Auslandseinkauf vorsichtiger.


----------



## bachmayeah (20. Oktober 2009)

gibt ja genügend absicherungen.
nachname paypal usw. wäre einen versuch wert, aber kontaktier doch den kerl direkt..


----------



## LaiNico (20. Oktober 2009)

in den niederlanden gibt es keine berge.


----------



## iRider (21. Oktober 2009)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> in den niederlanden gibt es keine berge.



Falls Du es noch nicht gehört haben solltest, da gibt es so eine Erfindung die man Auto nennt. Mit der kann man ganz schnell von A nach B kommen, und dass B irgendwo in den Bergen liegen kann soll auch nicht ganz ausgeschlossen sein habe ich gehört.


----------



## Christiaan (21. Oktober 2009)

Das Rad gehort ein Freund von mir, keine HAken, Rad ist totp geplegt, sehr guter Zustand, er hat leider kein Zeit es zu benutzen, also wird es verkauft.


----------



## Hopi (21. Oktober 2009)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> in den niederlanden gibt es keine berge.



Aber Deiche 



1500,- ist schon sehr günstig, aber auf der andern Seite, hat Ebay auch die Preise für gebrauchte Sachen kaputt gemacht. 

Bei 1500,- würde ich mir überlegen selber hinzufahren.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Oktober 2009)

Der Haken ist, das dort nur der Rahmen verkauft wird, nicht das komplette Rad.


----------



## Hopi (21. Oktober 2009)

1500 ist selbst bei NUR DEM RAHMEN extrem günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (21. Oktober 2009)

Schreib ihn doch das du mehr bezahlen willst. Wenn es so extrem günstig ist!


----------



## bachmayeah (21. Oktober 2009)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Das Rad gehort ein Freund von mir, keine HAken, Rad ist totp geplegt, sehr guter Zustand, er hat leider kein Zeit es zu benutzen, also wird es verkauft.



christiaan - sag ihm doch dass er den preis anheben kann/soll.. so macht er dir die preise ja auch kaputt..
immer diese holländer...
btw: du wolltest doch mein m6 decal set


----------



## Christiaan (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja, Decal set brauche Ich immer noch, hahahaha

Ja klar ist das nur der Rahmen, sonst werd es ja wirklich billig, hahahaha


----------



## Hopi (21. Oktober 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Schreib ihn doch das du mehr bezahlen willst. Wenn es so extrem günstig ist!



Was, ich? Nee lass mal. Hier liegt ein neuer V10 Rahmen und wartet auf seine Anbauteile.


----------



## iRider (21. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Was, ich? Nee lass mal. Hier liegt ein neuer V10 Rahmen und wartet auf seine Anbauteile.



Da würde ich aber eher einen gebrauchten M6 Rahmen nehmen.


----------



## bachmayeah (21. Oktober 2009)

für 15hundert euronen würd ich das blaue m6 def. nehmen. hätte ich da nicht schon son s(ch)ickes 951...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambit (21. Oktober 2009)

Wär ja auch genau deine Farbe, hehe


----------



## Hopi (21. Oktober 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Da würde ich aber eher einen gebrauchten M6 Rahmen nehmen.



nicht in hundert Jahren


----------



## iRider (21. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> nicht in hundert Jahren



Tja, es kann halt nicht jeder so ne extreme Geo wie die des M6 fahren.


----------



## bachmayeah (21. Oktober 2009)

gambit schrieb:


> Wär ja auch genau deine Farbe, hehe



oder deine  kaufen n bissi sauber machen und für 2-300  mehr weiter verkaufen


----------



## gambit (22. Oktober 2009)

lol, ich war sogar vor ner Woche dort 10 Tage auf Urlaub...ich werd´s aber mal nem Freund zeigen der hat event. auch Interesse ^^


----------



## Christiaan (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke es ist verkauft


----------



## dubbel (22. Oktober 2009)

ist ein holländisches intense überhaupt vergleichbar mit einem deutschen?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Oktober 2009)

naja ich würde  mal den Rahmen aufsägen, wer weiß vielleicht is ja was mehlartiges drinn.


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (22. Oktober 2009)

@dubbel





> ist ein holländisches intense überhaupt vergleichbar mit einem deutschen?



ja, es ist jetzt ein holländisches intense und kein deutsches?! 

denk mal nach bevor du so einen s*** schreibst, was soll daran anders sein?

die garantiekarte ist vom de vertrieb vll anders aber selbst da bin ich mir nicht sicher

oder werden die intense für holland nicht in der gleichen firma gemacht wie die für deutschland?

weil es ein holländisches ist hat es bestimmt 28" und ne nette klingel*tilt*, hahahaha

frag chris, der kommt aus holland

@chris
schon eine gabel für dein 951? weißt ja, wenn du boxxer oder bos brauchst einfach pm!


----------



## dubbel (22. Oktober 2009)

DEVILFROG_rider schrieb:


> @dubbel
> 
> ja, es ist jetzt ein holländisches intense und kein deutsches?!
> 
> denk mal nach bevor du so einen s*** schreibst, was soll daran anders sein?



keine ahnung, daher frag ich ja. 
mit made in holland kenne ich mich eben nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (23. Oktober 2009)

> keine ahnung, daher frag ich ja.
> mit made in holland kenne ich mich eben nicht aus



intense kommt aus usa!!! made in usa, oder auch US und A genannt=)

wird von da aus über den großen teich geschifft und hier von den zuständigen vertrieben vermarktet (intensedealer) 

ob der shop, bei dem du kaufst, jetzt in holland ist oder de ist doch dem rahmen wurscht, gemacht wird er doch trotzdem in us und a


----------



## dubbel (23. Oktober 2009)

A? 
austria oder australien?


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Oktober 2009)

us und a? united states and america... man lernt nie aus 
man, Frog, komm mal wieder runter, und geh nicht auf "doofe Sprüche" ein ... Dubbel weiß sicherlich bescheid, dass Intense Rahmen nicht in Holland gebrutzelt werden


----------



## dubbel (23. Oktober 2009)

man merkt deutlich, wie sich einige hier in widersprüche verstricken. 
ziemlich undurchsichtig, das ganze...


----------



## LaiNico (23. Oktober 2009)

da redeten wir wohl aneinander vorbei 

ich wohne ca. 2km von der grenze entfernt und weiß daher leider zu gut wie man ein auto gemeinsam mit dem bike nutzt.

für den 1500euro rahmen wäre ich trotzdem nicht in die niederlange gefahren.


iRider schrieb:


> Falls Du es noch nicht gehört haben solltest, da gibt es so eine Erfindung die man Auto nennt. Mit der kann man ganz schnell von A nach B kommen, und dass B irgendwo in den Bergen liegen kann soll auch nicht ganz ausgeschlossen sein habe ich gehört.


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Oktober 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> man merkt deutlich, wie sich einige hier in widersprüche verstricken.
> ziemlich undurchsichtig, das ganze...



absolut korrekt...in dem fall werden intense rahmen doch in irgendwelchen zwielichtigen hasch küchen rotterdams gebrutzelt ...us und a is ja klares indiz für billigste nachmache-beweis 1...beweis 2 wäre schonmal dies http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6465644#post6465644...echt dubbel you made my day


----------

